# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Page blanche fin de rapport

## leloup84

Bonjour,
Sur mon dition de facture en cours de mise  jour, lors de mes tests dsormais, il y a toujours une page supplmentaire compltement blanche.
Peu importe que ma facture de base soit sur 1 ou 2 page. A chaque fois j'ai une page compltement blanche.
Dans mon Crystal j'ai d'ailleurs un pied de page qui s'affiche  l'dition sur mon pied de page de facture, mais jamais sur cette page compltement blanche.

D'o peut sortir cette page blanche ?

Je ne vois que cette case dans mon pied de page et pied de rapport de coch, mais gris donc pas accessible.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

Pied de page trop grand ?

----------


## leloup84

Effectivement si je masque le pied de page je n'ai pas le souci.
Pour autant voir ma capture le pied de page  de la marge par rapport aux derniers lments de ma facture donc pourquoi bascule-t-il sur une 2me page blanche ?

----------


## leloup84

Je me permets de revenir sur le sujet. Personne n'a crois cela, la seule que je vois c'est que mon pied de page est une image.
Comme c'est une facture ce sont les informations concernant la raison sociale, adresse, n TVA intracommunautaire...

Car pour autant dans ma capture prcdent, on voit que l'image se met bien en pied de page, bascule sur une page blanche et on voit aussi qu'il y a de la marge entre les dernires informations de la facture et le pied de page.
Donc mon pied de page n'est pas trop bas ?

----------


## leloup84

Merci  luc_chivas pour son aide.
Mon pied de page comprenait une image. Cela venait de la taille et compression de l'image.
Une fois retravaill, cela fonctionne

----------

